# How to bypass Rapidshare Waiting Time?!



## mukul (Jun 13, 2006)

Go to the hyperlink:
*anonymouse.org/

How to work it

1.	Copy the link into your browser and press enter/return. 

2.	In the bit that says URL enter the rapidshare link. 

3.	When the Rapidshare page comes up click 'Free' 

4.	Scroll down and wait until it says Download: and the link. 

5.	Click the link. When download is finished, queue up another one! Thats it! 

NOTES: THIS METHOD DOES NOT stop the 45 second download ticker and DOES NOT allow multiple downloads. 
It DOES, however, remove the hourly wait limit for large files



source .... *rapidshare.de/files/22699250/BypassRapidS_bySWIX.rar


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 13, 2006)

Mayb thats NOT so EASY with RS
abv link maytake you to the RS download page even with the Countdown clock........BUT after all this you still DONT GET THE DOWNLOAD from RS.

So PRACTICALLY "NOT " WORKING!


----------



## mukul (Jun 14, 2006)

nope man its works for me


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jun 14, 2006)

Congrats..u being the FIRST dude 2 bypass RS & DLng RS UL 24x7.
Share me sum links BTW


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 14, 2006)

Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very Very GREAT GREAT MANNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!WOOHOOOOOOOOOO

But I wonder how long will it
Gonna try on megaupload nd others.


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 20, 2006)

after filling the required numbers and letters are filled up and when we click download it say download session invalid. Posiible reasons pc ip doesn't match. so much for free proxy surfing.


----------



## aakash (Jul 2, 2006)

ohhhhhuuuuu laaaalaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Jul 4, 2006)

I say people have no patience to wait for 1 minute.


----------



## ashisharya (Jul 4, 2006)

If Rapidshare block your IP, change proxy
Rapidshare might block an IP from download for sometime. To byepass this restriction, change your IP. First obtain a IP and it's port from publicproxyservers.com. Then use that IP and port in your browser Connection settings window. Click OK.

Source:*labnol.blogspot.com/2005/11/rapidshare-yousendit-megaupload-free.html


----------



## algebra (Jul 15, 2006)

What is the password for this file?


----------



## kess (Jul 16, 2006)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> after filling the required numbers and letters are filled up and when we click download it say download session invalid. Posiible reasons pc ip doesn't match. so much for free proxy surfing.


same with me.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

Changing the IP dosent work on  a static IP address


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 16, 2006)

I think I can wait for 1 minute.


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Bypass rapidshare waiting time*

Copy this code into the address bar of your browser


> javascript:/var\s*(.*?)\s*=/i.test(document.body.innerHTML);for(i=0;i<50;i++)%20eval("f"+RegExp.$1+"()");


I am sure it works...
If you find it usefull...Click on the "Thanks!" button...


----------



## True Geek (Jul 16, 2006)

No dude
It doesn't work


----------



## knight17 (Jul 17, 2006)

Copy this code into the address bar of your browser

javascript:/var\s*(.*?)\s*=/i.test(document.body.innerHTML);for(i=0;i<50;i++)%20eval("f"+RegExp.$1+"()");

It worked for me


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Jul 17, 2006)

no rapidshare hacking tool or tutorial works for static addresses.


----------



## paul_007 (Aug 3, 2006)

good post man....


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

whose ???


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 7, 2006)

Just purchase a premium account 

It's not that costly , and they previously were giving an offer of 2 months of Rapishare with just 9 euros. Which I happily got. I download like 3GB daily from it coz it always provides maximum bandwidth.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

u can pay for that but i will not...........cuz i have bittorrent
enjoi


----------



## arunks (Aug 7, 2006)

vakaow


----------



## Champs (Aug 7, 2006)

For Those who don't want to do all the exercise for downloading without a premium a/c.
Use the software below, just paste the link and it will do the all for you.

RapGet
RapGet (RAPidshareGET) is a downloader with code recognition for such share servers as rapidshare.de, megaupload.com, slil.ru and others.

Advantages of RapGet
------------------------
a freeware;
a small soft (about 170 Kb);
autodownloads from 65 free share services;
a lot of simultanious downloads;
multilingual support (46 languages).

Download - *www.rapget.com/download/rapget111.rar

If you like it, give your feedback.


----------



## rahul_becks23 (Aug 7, 2006)

post somethin new,buddy


----------



## pirates1323 (Aug 9, 2006)

megaupload can be bypassed too...pm me..


----------



## : SPiRiT : (Sep 21, 2006)

for evry one who uses BSNL broadband...

The concept it rapid share checks uer IP only.. and wid luck bsnl broadband user are provided with dynamic IP.. so ever wondered how easy wud it be to change a dynamic IP... (that is if u want to kill the 1hour waiting time between downloads)...

I don know if i tell that will land up in some problem..


----------



## sanju (Sep 22, 2006)

yes premium a/c will be the solution for highest bandwidth


----------



## aritrap (Sep 24, 2006)

I have herd that while using Firefox, when using an extension greasemonkey the time constraint of rapidshare can be avoided. I don't know if this will work or not.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 24, 2006)

Yep right, it modifies the jscript


----------



## aku (Sep 25, 2006)

use hide ip. works for me..


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Sep 25, 2006)

Is it legal to bypass such stuff?


----------



## anantkhaitan (Oct 19, 2006)

Man it works it reduced my 10 min. duration to 24 sec.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 19, 2006)

: SPiRiT : said:
			
		

> for evry one who uses BSNL broadband...
> 
> The concept it rapid share checks uer IP only.. and wid luck bsnl broadband user are provided with dynamic IP.. so ever wondered how easy wud it be to change a dynamic IP... (that is if u want to kill the 1hour waiting time between downloads)...
> 
> I don know if i tell that will land up in some problem..


I know it buddy and I use this trick only.


----------



## freereg (Oct 13, 2007)

Tips to get rapidshare premium account FREE:

1) Register on PayPal ( *www.paypal.com ). Its free. 

2) Also register on AdBux ( *adbux.org/?r=freereg ), also free. 

3) Log in AdBux, click "Browse Ads". Click the listed advertisements and wait until the 30-second counter finishes before closing the window. Click each Ad ONE AT A TIME. It won't work if you just open all ads at once. 

You earn money on this site by clicking ads. 

4) When you have earned 10 dollars, transfer them to your PayPal account by clicking "Cashout" in your "Members" window.Now you can buy rapidshare premium account. 

5) Don't forget to come back everyday and click more ads to get more money. 

Share this tips to your friends too...
(*adbux.org/?r=freereg)


----------

